# Omega Geneve Arrived



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

So I took the plunge and have my first vintage watch. My lovely Omega Geneve arrived this morning. I'm pretty happy with it the case is gold plated with no wear to it, there is the tiniest of dings to the case between the 2 and 3 position. The dial is immaculate and looks untouched. The crystal is more badly scratched (lots of light scratches rather than deep) than I'd expected but thanks to the advice from TheFlyingBanana I already have a tube of polywax on the way. Wound it up as soon as I received it and so far its keeping perfect time.

It came with what is supposed to be the original purchase receipt and guarantee booklet but I'm not sure what to make of these. The Ebay listing stated it was a 1977 watch. The receipt is dated 1974 and doesn't identify the watch by case number or otherwise (simply says 9ct Gents Omega sold for Â£99) The guarantee booklet lists a different retailer and is dated 1977. The ref and movement number though 136.0102 and 35853467 suggest a 1974 model with a 1972 movement. Which tallies more with the original receipt. Can any more experienced buyer help explain the discrepancy? I can only assume the seller is wrong that it is in fact an earlier watch but either it is not the receipt for the same watch and it wasn't sold till 1977 or it was bought second hand and with a guarantee although it seems odd that its an official Omega guarantee book dated 1977.

Here's the original listing: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281041937472?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

and a higher res picture I took this morning is at the bottom of the post.

You can barely see it in the pic but right below the 6 position there is a tiny greenish looking mark its seems to be between the crystal and case, it's barely noticeable but I just know it will bug me do you think it would be difficult to get cleaned up? I'm also not sure whether I should be considering taking it for a service or at least get it checked out to make sure its sound and nothing is imminently going to snap in half inside?

Any thoughts feedback are most welcome.


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Oh the original receipt also has CLO 579 written on it if this means anything to anyone.


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

You didn't get a bargain, but don't think you got ripped off


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

I did do some research into historic prices on Ebay and it felt like a fair price although yes no bargain. The guy did want Â£100 more than I ended up paying. Yes, I've seen similar watches go for less. The vast majority don't come with any paperwork which took my interest and felt worth a small premium although as per original post I'm a bit confused by them. There are bargains to be had on Ebay but its usually listings with sparse information or poor pictures, as I learn more I may be willing to take more of a risk but right now I prefer a clear picture of what I'm getting. No doubt in due course when I get access to the trade on this board I'll find I can purchase below the prices on Ebay.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

PilotWatchLover said:


> You didn't get a bargain, but don't think you got ripped off


Pretty much what I would have said. I have paid marginally more for mine, though without B&P, but with a 1-year guarantee from a bricks & mortar establishment.

Swings & roundabouts. I wouldn't be too worried about the paperwork, especially as you want to wear it and sound pleased with it.

Nice pick-up, if treated well these things last for ever, and they're just lovely to wear. Congrats, and wear in good health! :thumbup:


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks, not so much worried as curious given the case number and movement numbers seem to match up fine. Sadly can't wear it yet as the holes in the strap aren't far up enough for my puny wrists  It's not an original Omega strap though so will do a bit of DIY on it at the weekend.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch, but not as described, no mention of the green gung, easy enough to clean I suppose, but at that price I personally wouldn't be happy,

Cheers Martin


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm still happy with the watch, it's a shame although it is only a small speck. Think I'll drop the seller an email and see what he says, at the moment though I think he will be losing his 100% positive feedback.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

pkryder said:


> I'm still happy with the watch, it's a shame although it is only a small speck. Think I'll drop the seller an email and see what he says, at the moment though I think he will be losing his 100% positive feedback.


Yes it is a great watch no doubt, I would give him chance to work it out before b/feedback, hopefully he will give you some cash back 

Good luck !


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Yeah just dropped him a message saying I'm not happy. I don't want to return it as I'm sure it will clean off. I nearly just left feedback but obviously not much of an incentive for them then to do a deal. He's not down as a business seller but looking at the amount of watches he is selling he clearly is.

Thanks


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi

Welcome to the world of vintage watches.

If the receipt says 9ct gold, then it must be from another watch, as the one you bought is plated.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Foggy

Yeah that's what I was thinking. To be honest my opinion of this seller is going down and down. I've tracked down the listing on Ebay from which he purchased the watch and the listing mentions the guarantee booklet and the manual but not the receipt. I hate to think the worst of people but can't help thinking he's just found some random receipt somewhere and shoved it in.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

It looks like he bought it listed as 9ct, although it obviously wasn't due to the steel back - you never get solid gold mixed with a steel caseback. I wouldn't worry too much, as the receipt doesn't add a great deal to the watch. The papers matching the watch will add the most value.

You probably have over paid a bit for the watch - I'd have wanted an auto for that money - but that's all part of the fun with learning about vintage watches. Don't let this one put you off.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

To be fair guys in his listing he states 20 microns plated, but states it has original receipt & guarantee papers, so maybe misleading, but as Foggy states, it part of the journey/learning 

Cheers Martin


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

No definitely not put off and I love the watch, its the buying experience and seller I'm disappointed in.

As you say the receipt is not that big a deal but this guy is clearly selling a reasonable number of watches and given the detail in his listing I therefore assumed he would be fairly knowledgeable which either he isn't or worse he is dishonest. I've only been browsing these forums for a couple of weeks and I knew that SS backs don't go with solid gold cases so would have assumed it fairly obvious to the guy when he bought it that the receipt was wrong. As Martin mentions he clearly knew this as listed the watch as plated.

Ah well all part of the journey, I guess you always take a gamble buying online especially vintage items, there's only so much detail you can see from a picture, descriptions are subjective etc. All you can do is check feedback, and be as thorough as possible in researching what you are buying. I'm already on the hunt for my next watch  think I'll be a bit more conservative in my bids on the next purchase.


----------



## pkryder (Dec 25, 2012)

So a quick update. The seller replied saying that both issues were genuine oversights. They seemed straight up making no attempt to make any excuses. I do find it quite surprising though, I dunno maybe I just pay closer attention to details than most. Anyway they said I could return the watch if I was unhappy which I don't really want to do so I've accepted their apology and they have agreed my request for a small refund as a gesture of good will.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Result, it is always reassuring if a seller responds like this 

Cheers Martin


----------



## robr1957 (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice watch hope you are happy with it.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Foggy said:


> you never get solid gold mixed with a steel caseback


False statement. They aren't common but they do exist. Usually the case top itself will have a gold marking on the side or between the lugs.


----------

